# Construccion de un temporizador largo doble



## cheyo28 (Feb 7, 2009)

buenas a todos,

bueno no soy nuevo en este foro, solo no le habia dedicado tiempo para compartir experiencias y proyectos de este mundo de la electronica.

inicio compartiendo con todos ustedes un proyecto que lo llamé "temporizador largo doble" utilizando el cmos CD4541, el objetivo de este proyecto es manejar alternadamente cualquier carga, yo lo usé para manejar intermitentemente el aire acondicionado de mi cuarto pues los recibos de luz se me estaban incrementando. ademas que su montaje es muy sencillo y sus componentes economicos lo cual cual lo hace una excelente alternativa para horrar energía entre otras aplicaciones.

había intentado usar un termometro para controlarlo pero encendia y apagaba muy seguido lo cual ponian en riesgo el compresor del Aire Acondicionado; con este proyecto el Aire permanece encendido 1 hora y descanza media hora y en ese descanzo enciende un ventilador para mantener la temperatura.

Como decía el corazon de este circuito es el cmos 4541, el cual es un temporizado largo cuyo tiempo puede variar segun modifiquemos una resistencia un condensador y colocar en alto 2 patas del mismo integrado. 
Yo me guié de un proyecto que diseño CEKIT que lo dejo abajo, creo... como soy nuevo en esto de subir. en este archivo explica todo sobre este integrado.

lo que hice fue utilizar dos 4541 y agregarle un relé (k1) que funcionara como una especie de interruptor, que los pusiera a trabajar alternadamente, el relé esta bajo el control del cd4013  un flip flop doble que  esta configurado en 2 etapas uno como monoestable y la otra como conmutador de salida mantenida y, aunque estedes no lo crean la primera entrada de pulso de este flip flop (pata 11) proviene de las salidas juntas invertidas de los dos 4541.

un poco confuso no?, la salida del 4541 (pata 8) es invertida a travez del cd4011 que es una nand de doble entrada.  esto es porque el cd4541 tiene una cualidad que con solo energizarlo empieza a temporizar a pesar de que tiene una pata (6) para dicha funcion a travez de un pulsador, yo ovié el uso de este  pulsador yo usé ña energización del integrado como metodo de inicio de temporizado. Cuando un 4541 esta temporizando su salida es invertida y hasta que la temporización termine la salida de la nand (pata 3) sera alta aunque por un cortosimo tiempo el cual activará el monoestable este asu vez cambiara la salida del comutador y por tanto energizará al relé (k1) que le derá paso al otro temporizador, el cual hará la misma funcion repitiendo el ciclo.

es decir, un 4541 dara paso al otro con solo energizarlo. por ultimo a las salidas del  flip flop (Q:1 y Q-:2) les agregé 2 reles para manejar las cargas (el aire acondicionado y el ventilador). como esta diseñado el circuito, cuando se de paso a el ciclo, osea cuando prenda el aparato, lo primero que hará es activar el relé (k3) que proviene  de Q- y despues que termine de temporizar (IC2) se activa el relé (K2) y volvera a activarse k3 hasta que (IC1) termine de temporizar tambien; como yo quiero que encienda primero el aire acondicionado el relé que lo enciende es k3. Ademas le agregé un pulsador en la pata 11 del 4013 con vcc con el objetivo de si uno como usuario quiere interrumpir el tiempo de un temporizador y dar paso al otro. Tambien pues a veces pero escasas al encender el aparato empieza activandoce la salida Q (ventilador) y con este pulso cambio al aire acondicionado sin inconveneintes.

ya sabemos que para variar el tiempo del 4541 es necesario cambiar ya sea R en pata 1 o C en pata 2 y selecionar  la constante atravez de A o B patas 12 y 13 respectivamente. lo que hice fue calcular 4 resestencias fijas que correspondan a 15, 30, 45 minutos y 1 hora por medio de la formula que esta en el proyecto de cekit, aunque muy importante la revista se equibocó pues  a la formula le multiplican una constante de 2.3, la realidad es otra y tube inconvenientes siguiendo esta formula la verdadera es: T= K*R*C, yo usé la contante 1024 (b=Vcc y a=gnd) es solo despejar R, ejemplo, para 30 minutos=1800 segundos entonces R30min=1800/(1024*0.000022)=79.900=80K.

un selector para seleccionar la resistencia o el tiempo de temporización y listo. un temporizador con la resistencia de 1 hora (160K) y el otro con la de media hora (80K)

bueno a ciencia cierta este es mi explicación de lo que hice pero estoy seguro que con el esquema y si montan este proyecto en la protboard lo entenderán mejor. abajo les dejo el esquema y unas fotos del proyecto. por otro lado, este proyecto no solo se puede utilizar para esta aplicación, tambien puede usarse para sistemas de riego, por  ejemplo despues de 12 horas riegue media hora, encender las luces cada 12 horas etc. pues yo puedo modificar el tiempo de un cd4541 hasta 46 horas 

me alegra compartir esta experiencia y agradecerles el permitirle estar en esta comunidad

cheyo28


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 7, 2009)

Muy Buen Aporte.


----------



## cheyo28 (Feb 7, 2009)

gracias,

siempre he criticado los proyectos que hay en la red y son confusos con falencias y com "trampitas o cascaritas" que vuelven un martirio contruir.   

de mi parte trato de ser muy explicito en lo que quiero transmitir tratando de no oviar los detalles.

bueno adjunto el archivo de la pcb en Eagle y algunas fotos.

una pregunta DJ DRACO, como hago para colocar las imagnes en el mensaje y no como archivo adjunto al final del mensaje, he tratado de varias maneras y nada?  

saludos


----------



## cheyo28 (Feb 7, 2009)

lo de la imagen de eagle fue un flechaso nosé como lo hicé


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 7, 2009)

Hola cheyo28
Para que los archivos adjuntos (imágenes) sean visibles, debe tener un alto x ancho de 620x620, como máximo, un tamaño máx. de 400Kb, excepto los .BMP que es de 100Kb como máx.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cheyo28 (Feb 8, 2009)

thanks....y exitos


----------



## choss (Mar 21, 2009)

hola 
pues tengo ciertas dudas con el circuito integrado cd4541, de la misma forma tengo que armar un temporizador de 1 a 10 minutos , pero le tengo que agregar dos diferentes tiempos para esto se usa nuevamente el cd 4541, mi duda es como puedo conectra entre si los cd4541 para poder variar el tiempo de apagado de un lado y del otro lado tambien variar el tiempo de encendido.


----------



## cheyo28 (Mar 21, 2009)

buenas Choss,

Corrigeme si me equiboco, vas a configurar un 4541 con un tiempo de 1 minuto y el otro a 10 minutos, te recuerdo que con uno de ellos solo tienes un temporizador. 

La conmutacion de encendido y apagado lo hace el 4013, si te fijas hay un relé "K1" que cambia la alimentacion de cada temporizador. no sé si has armado un temporizador solo con este cmos, ya que al solo encenderlo automaticamente el integrado empieza a contar. *Importante*: su salida (pata 8) se hace alto durante el tiempo que lo programes.

Por eso es necesario el inversor a la salida del 4541; si no lo tuviera cambiaria de uno a otro en menos de un segundo.

Cuando acabe el temporizado le entrega un pulso al monoestable del 4013 que a su vez activa al rele conmutador de temporizador "K1".

*Una cosa mas*: veo que vas a temporizar tiempos muy cortos, pues veo inecesario un 4541, para el de 1 minuto puedes usar un 555 como monoestable. y para el de 10 minutos puedes usar el 4541+el inversor u otro un 555 y un 4060. la salida de cada temporizador debe llegar al 4013 igual como el proyecto que hice; es decir solo cambiarias de temporizador. El relé K1 activaria el trigger de los 555, es mas son relé, solo con un transistor lo puedes activar.

Saludos y espero haberte despejado un poco mas tus dudas, voy a buscar los planos para 1 y 10 minutos. ya sabes cuentas con migo, cualquier duda.

Cheyo28


----------



## choss (Mar 21, 2009)

hola cheyo muchisimas gracias por tu pronta respuesta.
hoy mismo resolvi este problemita que tenia. 
use dos cd 4541 uno fue para activar un tiempo determinado este va a variar de uno a 10 minutos y el segundo de la misma forma, solo que lo programe a dos minutos . el problema era que tenia que conectar el pin 8 de mi primer cd4541 l con el segundo cd 4541 pin 6 e inversamente , usando un rele solamente a y el pin 9 lo coloque a tierra, esto para que me invirtiera el pulso de "1" a "0". bueno muchisimas gracias. hasta pronto


----------



## Maumana (Mar 22, 2009)

Hola Cheyo, muchas gracias por tu aporte. De hecho hace dias quería construirme un temporizador de de varios tiempos asi como el tuyo para una prueba de un experimento que estoy haciendo, la idea me cae al pelo.  Había pensado en usar un circuito integrado XR 4422 (no estoy seguro del número en este momento, no me acuerdo bien del número) que es un 555 y un contador dentro de un mismo chip, precisamente se usa para tiempos muy largos.  Tu idea para la aplicación me parece genial. Felicitaciones.


----------



## cheyo28 (Mar 22, 2009)

Felicitaciones,  

valla dejaste a mas de la mitad el circuito en la basura, el truco estaba en la pata 9....  

de todas formas muy buena estrategia lo de interconectar los pines 8 y 6, al principio cuando decidí el proyecto lo pensé pero tenia el problemilla de la señal en alto (pata 9 en +VCC)

bueno el circuito quedaria mas o menos como en el grafico de abajo,

Pienso que si usas un rele para activar el pin 6 del otro temporizador, esta de mas, corrigeme si me equiboco. Analizando tu planteameinto esto es el proceso.

1- Al energizar el circuito, ambos temporizadores empiezan su conteo, (cada uno a un tiempo diferente)
2- El temporizador de menor tiempo termina y manda un 1 en la pata 6 del otro, pero el ciclo no se interrumpe en este ultimo hasta que acabe su conteo (bueno eso me pasaba a mi)
3-El temporizador de mayor tiempo terminay  energiza el relé y envia un 1 a la pata 6 del otro temp, el cual inicia su conteo nuevamente. *Pregunta:* cuando un 4541 termina su conteo su salida se hace 1indefinidamente hasta que se de un alto en pata 6? o solo da un pulso? esto es vital  
4-Hasta que el temporizaodor de menor rango termina, se reanuda el ciclo.

te ponga la siguiente: si ambos temp tienen el mismo tiempo que pasaría(como ambos comienzan al energizarce) 
?... una especie de ruleta rusa... la verda no pasaría nada pues es de 1 en 10000000 que los valores de las resistencias y condensador con los cuales se programen el 4541 tengan el mismo valor apesar de que sus colores sean iguales o lo diga la etiqueta del capacitor, unos ohmitos de mas o unos faraditos de menos no?.

Gracias por esta gran modificacion, reduce el circuito barbaramente; sabes....estaba pensando hacer otro temporizador largo doble para la nevera (trabaje 16 horas y descanse 8, en la noche no?) pero estaba algo renuente por lo complejo del circuito (los "contra" de los diseños de un aficionado) y lo dificil que es para mi conseguir los 4541 (pedirlo de Bogotá) con este nuevo plantemento  tengo una buena motivacion. 

Unifiquemos el circuito, desafortunadamente no puedo hacer pruebas   porq ue no tengo los 4541, los unicos que dispongo estan dentro de la caja de mi proyecto que esta en uso permanente. te agradezco que confirmes el plano y si vas a montarlo en su PCB y todo la cosa podemos ir desarrollandolo.

Saludos,

Cheyo28

*PDTA:* olvidate de los 555 y los 4060, este circuito final con 4541 es mucho mejor


----------



## cheyo28 (Mar 22, 2009)

bueno Maumana,

no sé si en tu pais sea factible obtener los 4541 pero si no el chip que mensionas te funcionará al pelo, tendrias que agregarle el 4013 para conmutar la carga pues el 555 solo entrega un pulso al final de la temporización.

Quiero saber por parte de choss si al finalizar el tiempo de un 4541 (conectando la pata 9 en GND) la salida se hace alto indefinidamente. esto ahorraría el 4013.

Saludos y espero que tengas exitos en tu proyecto, de todas formas vamos a ver como evoluciona el "doble temporizador largo"

Cheyo28


----------



## choss (Mar 22, 2009)

Asi es cheyo la salida da un pulso y esto hace que el circuito funcione perfectamente, ademas ese pulso a la vez me activa el tiempo del cd4541, para comoptrobar ese tiempo a la salida de la pata 8 conecte un led para tener un resultado mas visual del circuito.

este led se debera de apagar cuando resiva un 0  si lo conecto a corriente, pero si conecto el led a tierra y si resive el 0 se prende. pero sigo en la duda de como manejar los tiempos exactos del potenciometro, osea si el potenciometro esta en su resistencia mas baja me marque 1 min, y si como coloco el ponteciometro en su carga mas alta este en 10 min.  

osea que capacitores en si usaria.


----------



## cheyo28 (Mar 22, 2009)

Buenas choss,

Puedes hacer esto, el condensador C1 ponlo a 10uF, deja a R2 igual (20K) y en R1 puedes colocar una resistencia fija + un potenciometro, se supone cuando el potenciometro este en su valor minimo sea igual a 0 pero la resistencia fija determina el tiempo de 1minuto, cuando el potenciometro este al maximo + la resistencia fija sea el valor para 10 minutos

te recomiendo que uses la constante la constante de 1024, te lo demuestro así:


----------



## choss (Mar 23, 2009)

hola q tal cheyo 
pues muchisimas gracias, ahora ya q termine con tu ayuda este pequeño proyecto subire las imagenes en el protoboard y en la tabla fenolica , he tenido inconvenientes en el armado. jeje,


----------



## cheyo28 (Mar 23, 2009)

ok, suerte


----------



## choss (Mar 24, 2009)

hola cheyo aqui molestandote nuevamente. 
mira probe la configuaricion q posteaste , pero ps no me da el tiempo ya revise los jumpers los tengo a 10024 cambiel R1 a 6k ya q no consegui de 5k pero no funciona , la verdd estoy algo desesperado , por que no quieres salir estos tiempos. 

alguna sugerencia que tengas.


----------



## choss (Mar 24, 2009)

que tal una ves ya tranquilo , solo queria decire que ya quedo este pequeño proyeto, estaba conectando mal la resistencia solo que use una resistencia de 10k un capacitor de 22uF y la k=256.
bueno hasta la vista .


----------



## cheyo28 (Mar 24, 2009)

la paciencia es la virtud del hombre.

Espero que pronto subas las fotos de tu esfuerzo y dedicación, pienso que es una manera grata de compartir experiencias.

chao!


----------



## tacholuis (May 6, 2009)

hola que tal, me ha agradado el tema asi que me dispuse a hacer este temporizador, me avente a hacerdo ya directamente en la fenolica pero que sorpresa que no me ha funcionado jajajaja nada de nada. el chistesito no me muestra señal de vida. he elaborado el que adjunto con la imagen. no le he puesto los elementos identicos ya que queria variarle los tiempo... aunque ahora lo pienso lo probare mañana identico al del diagrama para ver si asi funciona... o si me pueden dar algun consejo se los agradeceria. y disculpenme si he copiado el diagrama sin hacer algun aporte. pero cuando lo vi me ha caido como anillo al dedo dado que lo necesito para regar mi jardinahora tengo que salir a conectar la bomba. lo que quiero es que me funcione 15 min cada 12 horas. bueno hay si alguien me echa una mano gracias


----------



## tacholuis (May 7, 2009)

bueno no se si a alguien le interece pero les cuento mi anecdota cuando no me funciono me puse  a revisar el diagrama y con el data del 4541 y encontre que en diagrama posteado estan aterrizados cuando, y en la data marcaba con una entrada de voltaje asi que lo que hice fue ponerles voltaje y voala ha funcionado, nada mas ahora tengo problemas con los tiempos pero seguire probando con las constantes y demas resistencias...


----------



## tacholuis (May 8, 2009)

siempre no me ha funcionado. espero me puedan auxiliar


----------



## cheyo28 (May 9, 2009)

tacholuis, perdona por no responderte antes...juntos nos pondremos al frente del temporizador largo doble version 2.0


----------



## tacholuis (May 9, 2009)

que tal gracias por responder pense que habian abandonado el proyecto... pero lo bueno es que no
afortunadamente aqui es muy facil conseguir los 4541 tanto como ir ala farmacia y pedir los que quieras jejeje

mira estaba leyendo el proceso que posteaste y que supuestamente sigue este diagrama 2.0  tu post:

1- Al energizar el circuito, ambos temporizadores empiezan su conteo, (cada uno a un tiempo diferente) 
2- El temporizador de menor tiempo termina y manda un 1 en la pata 6 del otro, pero el ciclo no se interrumpe en este ultimo hasta que acabe su conteo (bueno eso me pasaba a mi) *************
3-El temporizador de mayor tiempo terminay energiza el relé y envia un 1 a la pata 6 del otro temp, el cual inicia su conteo nuevamente.

*******yo creo que aqui esta el problema casualmente ahora me la estoy pasando analizando este circuito compre suficientes timers como para hacer muchas pruebas y quemar varios jejejejejemira pienso que pasa esto:

1- Al energizar el circuito, ambos temporizadores empiezan su conteo, (cada uno a un tiempo diferente) 
2- El temporizador de menor tiempo termina y manda un 1 en la pata 6 del otro, creo que hasta aqui esta bien sigue el proceso perfectamente pero cuando el temporizador de menor tiempo termina pienso que la salida no es un pulso pienso que es alto permanentemente y por eso se mantiene reseteado el segundo tempo a modo de que este nunca termina su conteo y jamas energiza el rele. (al menos esto es lo que me pasa y ya repase el diagrama muchisimas veces no creo tener error en las conexiónes ademas ya lo hice en el pcb y lo mismo ocurre, ahora estoy trabajando en el proto)

aunque no tengo mucho tiempo al igual que tu compañero, pero me pongo y dispongo a hacer que esto funcione, y prometo postear si me queda algun dia jejejejje ojala te animes a seguirlo!


----------



## cheyo28 (May 10, 2009)

ya veo....tiene bastante logica no?.

se me es imposible enviarte algun avanse de parte mia, pues aun me faltan las resistencias y los condensadores para armar el circuito...mañana tengo todo y muestro los avances...

una pregunta: me es imposible abri la foto que enviaste, y otros archivos adjuntos de otros temas, no me lo muestra...me sale que la imagen no puede ser encontrada...te pasa lo mismo?

saludos


----------



## tacholuis (May 10, 2009)

no, yo si puedo abrir las imagenes, bueno hay cuando tengas algun avance postealo, yo ando checando igual, pero creo que si tiene que llebar el flip flop para su funcionamiento. estamos en contacto!


----------



## cheyo28 (May 11, 2009)

Perdoname pero no tengo mucho tiempo, monte el circuito y me funcionó de lo lindo, eso sí diferente a lo que me explicó Choss, no sé en verdad como lo hizo él.

bueno, habra un temp maestro y un esclavo, maestro porque este trabaja con el vcc de la fuente y el esclavó bajo la salida (pin 8) del maestro, claro manejado con un PNP 3906. otro dato el maestro trabaja con el Q/Q (pin 9) en VCC y el esclavo con GND.

bueno montalo y pruebalo, amí me funcionó bien, pero me falta ver como puedo cambiar el ciclo, esa es la ventaja del flip flop.


----------



## tacholuis (May 11, 2009)

ok lo probare y te aviso, de mañana a pasado al igual ando un poco ocupado.


----------



## tacholuis (May 12, 2009)

probado y funcionando de maravilla mi estimado, a mi este circuito me soluciona la vida... gracias por postearlo y por todo el apoyo. ha namas un dato en el diagrama el led del rele esta al revez jeje bueno eso creo. gracias de nuevo. estamos en contacto


----------



## jotavives (May 13, 2009)

buenas tacholuis,

me alegra que te halla funcionado, el que monté en protoboard lo desarmé casi todo, porque las resistencias de 10k las usé para el PICKIT 2, posteado aqui tambien.

bueno pero creo que mañana sigo haciendo pruebas para ver si puedo conmutar los ciclos, aunque lo veo imposible.
sería bueno que me ayudes con el PCB, voy a ver si puedo adelantar pero mi trabajo me quita tiempo.

de todos modos el proyecto no termina aqui hay que seguirlo hasta que esté todo montado, no crees?. 

let's keep in touch.
 

PDTA: hey sí lo del led esta mal....ya lo corregí, estos pilotos indidcan en qué temporizador está...sirve no?


----------



## tacholuis (May 13, 2009)

ok no hay problema yo hago el pcb sin problemas lo posteare para el pcb wizard y ademas una foto para el que no tenga el soft. el  eagle no lo tengo en esta maquina.  y si si funcionan los leds de maravilla. subo el post en la noche es que ahora ando en la escuela y el internet de aqui esta bien lento


----------



## cheyo28 (May 13, 2009)

hey perdona envié el mensaje con el nickname de otro amigo....no me dí cuenta, saludos y espero tu diseño, sabes sería mejor que tubiera unas bornes para alimentar la bobina de un relé esterno (como los que usan los carros), te lo digo por experiencia.

suerte


----------



## tacholuis (May 13, 2009)

bueno aqui tengo unos diseños de la pcb estan echos en el pcb wizard igual y te dejo el diagrama para el livewire. esta maquina es medio arcaica y no se le puede pedir mucho jejejeje de todas formas haber si hago otro diseño porque este no me gusto mucho que digamos, tiene muchos puentes lo hice rapido y entre clases. y con respecto al rele no pienso meterle carga a este unicamente lo quiero para activar otro contactor que es el que me va a estar arrancando la bomba anque en teoria este debe jalar y si lo de los bornes es porque no concidieran los pines mmmmmmm tengo los reles con esos pines pero no es mala idea para dejarlo universal jejeje
pues aqui te dejo estos y los mejorare en estos dias, ya si hay mas en lo que te pueda ayudar pues solo me dices y eso de conmutar los ciclos lo veo imposible sin el 4013

pd. le agregue una fuente al circuito...


----------



## cheyo28 (May 14, 2009)

Bueno el diseño, pero hay muchas cosas por mejorarle , yo cambiaría ese puente rectificador por uno de 1A (el que es redondito), le pondría un fusible de 500mA, el primer temporizador doble consumía 420mA, claro con bastante relevos, tambien podriamos poner los trimer o los potenciometros externo a la "tarjeta principal" yo pensaba poner resistencias fijas en una vaquelita aparate, podemos colocar esa base que se usa para poner los integrados (te dejo una foto de lo que te digo fijate como monté la bobina), esa tarjeta donde vamos a poner las resistencias puede ser en donde se van a ubicar los leds.

Para tu aplicacion te sirve el relevo que va en la tarjeta pues con un contactor, pero para mi aplicacion es mejor el externo ya que estos manejan hasta 40A, aunque el de las tarjetas dicen hasta 15A pero con esos pines.....no creo?.

debemos taratr que la tarjeta quede lo mas pequeña posible, mi primer dieño fue de 8cmx10cm, con lo que hay debe ser como de 5cmx5cm creo. sabes se puede poner un pulsador normalmente cerrado en el VCC del maestro, al pulsar corta cualquier ciclo y lo reinicia todo, claro no paso de un ciclo al otro, solo reinicia todo.

Saludos y ya el sabado estoy libre para poder aportar al diseño.


----------



## jotavives (May 14, 2009)

Al ver este diceño tan complejo, hice mi propio temporizador largo simple con control de corriente y voltage


----------



## tacholuis (May 15, 2009)

Disculpa, no habia podido postear logre reducir la pcb en 5 x 7 cm en donde estan los integrados pues ahi se pueden meter los sockets en vez del integrado igual no pensaba soldarlos directamente al pcb le puse un fucible de 0.5 A y le puse un interruptor comunmente cerrado para poder hacer reset al circuito cambie el puente rectificador por el redondito y mmmmmmmmmm los potenciometros los deje ejemplificados como 2 switches osea que en ahi en los dos polos del sitch puede ir conectado el potenciomentro o los arreglos de resistencias que me comentas la verdad te engañaria si te digo que le he metido mucho tiempo casi no he podido estar modificando y pues tambien me quedo un poco feo el diseño pero de todas formas te lo posteo para que cheques y otra cosa igual quite el rele de la tarjeta principal para reducir el espacio...

y por cierto he leido el post con el pickit2 clone y me hare uno la semana que viene jejejeje me parece fenomenal

jotatives: postea tu diseño para ver como te quedo jejejeje


----------



## cheyo28 (May 15, 2009)

no te preocupes por el rendimiento que tengamos con este proyecto...

Mañana voy a meterle todo para hacer el diseño en Eagle, queda con mejor presentacion que el PCB Wizard.

Vamos bien


----------



## tacholuis (May 18, 2009)

una disculpa no habia podido postear es que el find e semana me fuid e fiesta quede medio inconciente el domingo y hoy lunes pues ya me puse las pilas de nuevo. fijate que lo pense y no hice otro pcb recuerdas que al leer primeramente este post habia visto el circuito de choss y lo hice en el pcb pensando que funcionaria pues bueno, pense en arreglar el mismo cortar unas pistas ponerle unos puentes y quedó. creo que no hare otra fenolica, jejejeje... y pos ya esta trabajando de todas formas hay si tienes tiempo si quiero ver tus diseños para ver como queda jejejeje con chanse me animo y ya lo hago de nuevo pero ya con mas tiempo... lo que prosigue es armarme el pickit jejejeje ya comence a conseguir el pic no lo tengo y no lo consigo jejejejeje pero hay lo pido por internet de verdad de agradezco mucho la ayuda y claro que esto no termina aqui si se puede mejorar algo estoy mas que puesto.


----------



## §olace (Sep 1, 2009)

HOLA amigos creo que es muy tarde para responder a este foro pero en un proyecto que hice similar no me daba la constante hasta que la descubri y es 1.50
reemplazen esta constente(k) en la formula y les dara el valor aproximado de tiempo oresistencia que quieran calcular .
eso es todo y queria compartirlo con uds

saludos!


----------



## cheyo28 (Oct 15, 2009)

buenas a toedos,

despues de casi una temporada por fuera, vuelvo al ruedo, es que construir una casa no es cosa facil y menos si es la de uno no?. a eso sumado mi estudio de los pics y que no tengo impresora laser y ninguna fotocopiadora en mi pueblo no quiere el papel glossy.

En fin, pronto estaré posteando el temporizador largo doble 2.0, suena algo KOOL,...detalles...no tiene el flip-flop, 2 cd4541, 2 reguladores de voltaje, 2 relés, 4 leds, y de ñapa una especie de UPS.

cabe destacar que este proyecto esta mas dedicado a temporizaciones muy largas de hasta dias, como para sistemas de riego, anuncios temporales, y en mi caso para ahorrar energia apagando la nevera.

ya hice la pcb y me encuentro echandole el flux,...debo las fotos pero dejo el pcb capturado del eagle

cheyo28

por cierto...que opinan de hacer un nuevo post del temporizador 2.0?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2009)

cheyo28 dijo:


> ......por cierto...que opinan de hacer un nuevo post del temporizador 2.0?


No me parece, mejor continúa con este mismo


----------



## cheyo28 (Oct 19, 2009)

buenas a todos,

En fin ya practicamente términé de montar el circuito en su caja pero se me a olvidado el bendito cable de la camara así, que solo tengo una foto por ahora.

mañana daré las demas fotos y como funciona este circuito.

chao y exitos 

cheyo28


----------



## eseaguel (Dic 12, 2009)

ya no pondran las fotos y como funciono este circuito?


----------



## cheyo28 (Dic 12, 2009)

buenas amigo...

la verdad es que este cmos para temporizacion larga tiene cierto margen de error y en mi ultimo diseño para ajustarlo lo volvia un trabajo tedioso...asì que realizè una version 2.1. y practicamente desechè el 2.0.

Con esto quitè muchos componentes he hice  la PCB mas pequeña....bueno te dejarè mas tarde el plano definitivo de la ultima versio y una breve reseña de como trabaja.

EL montaje del circuito lo harè mas adelante pues estoy en el montaje del audio Spectrum Analizer.

Saludos y exitos

cheyo28


----------



## eseaguel (Dic 12, 2009)

Gracias cheyo28, puedes poner el diagrama, me interesa mucho armar un temporizador doble lo mas pronto posible, te lo agradesceria mucho


----------



## cheyo28 (Dic 13, 2009)

Buenas a todos,

Eseaguel te dejo el esquematico del temporizador largo doble 2.1, puedes fiarte de ello funciona,

Te cuento que su fuente es de tan solo 5Vdc asì que el relè debe s¡tener bobina a ese voltaje, posee una bateria  de 9V back up por si acaso se va la energia nose pierda el timer de los cmos, en mi anteiror version la bateria lo manejè a travez de un relè pero lo unoco bueno q conseguìa es un led de fuente y un led de bateria...asì que no vale la pena.

En el circuito hay un 4145 que l denominè maestro que serà el que maneje el relè, este timer tendrà la pata 9 en vcc, lo cual harà que su salida (pin 8) sea alta durante la temporizacion. El exclavo empieza justo cuando el maestro termine y su pata 9 esta en gnd,  o sea, que su salida serà baja durante la temporizacion justo cuando termine le dara un alto a la pata 6 del 4541 maestro y comenzarà el ciclo nuevamente.

te recomiendo que el maestro sea el de temporizacion mas corta (por lo que mantiene energizado el relè) y controla carga atraves de los conactos  nc o el na del relè. Por ejemplo, para mi nevera lo ajuste a 16 horas prendida y 8 horas apagada, para no tener 16 horas energizado el relè coloque la fase de la carga en los contactos nc, asì no prendera la carga cuando empiece el ciclo.

Bueno espero haberto ayudado algo y a sabes cualquier duda me avizas, creo que muy pronto realizarè la pcb de este circuito 2.1 o si puedes desarrollarla mejor...si lo haces, te recomiendo que hagas una pcb aparte donde coloques los leds los switch de ajuste de la constante y las resistencia de temporizaciòn.

La esplicacion de las 2 ultimas variables lo encuentras en el primer post de este tema.

Saludos y exitos

cheyo28


----------



## eseaguel (Dic 14, 2009)

Gracias cheyo28


----------



## JUANON (Mar 2, 2010)

Hola soy nuevo en esto soy estudiante de secundaria y me pidieron de proyecto..como puedo controlar.. El reloj de un timbre de escuela considerando que debo tener en cuenta el receso....entramos a las 7 am y tenemos receso a las 11 am y es de 15 minutos y las clases duran 50 minutos ..como le puedo hacer...observo este circuito  .me da idea de que podre controlar pues el timbrado de entre clases..pero como le hago para que considere el receso..es decir debe timbrar a las 11.00 para salir y a las 11.15 para entrar... Quizas aÑadiendole algo que cuente las timbradas y si timbra 4 veces...que timbre despues a los 15...o algo..asi  quien me puede apoyar...estoy en 3rro de secundaria...tecnologia electronica


----------



## DANDY (Mar 10, 2010)

Gracias *cheyo28* muy buen proyecto, antes para mis temporizaciones largas usaba pic o un 555 mas un contador, no sabia de este integrado que lleva todo incluido, *juanon* tendrias que poner varios integrados en cascada uno por cada evento,algo similar al ultimo post de cheyo28... pero deberias saber que el tiempo tiene tolerancia y no siempre dara exacto, alfinal de culminar el ultimo evento debes resetear todos para que vuelva a iniciar el ciclo


----------



## JUANON (Mar 13, 2010)

Muchas gracias..entonces tendre que poner como me dices el numero de circuitos dependiendo del numero de eventos que desee controlar.gracias..pondre en practica esto..y ahi les aviso cuantos integrados quemo.o si bien a los cuantos intentos..conlcuyo..este proyecto..gracias por contestar...
Saludes


----------



## fernandob (Abr 22, 2010)

este tema me encanto , el chico que lo inicio.
me recordaba a mi.
como armaba las cosas, que al principio era un lio .
como uno se maravilla al ver que puede reducir tanto el circuito CON INGENIO.

vamos, con un solo chip se puede hacer.
uno solo .

me refiero al chip que ya estan usando , no un pic ni nada raro.


----------



## cheoman (Dic 14, 2010)

Una pregunta que deberia modificar para que me se active el rele por 2 horas cada 24 horas espero me ayuden. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2011)

cheoman dijo:


> Una pregunta que deberia modificar para que me se active el rele por 2 horas cada 24 horas espero me ayuden. Saludos


 

No me puse a mirar el circuito , pero para lo que vos necesitás tenés los timers de vidriera que cuestan desde 7 U$S los mecánicos y desde 24 U$S los electrónicos y hacen exactamente eso , encienden a una hora y apagan a la otra programada todo dentro de las 24 horas 



 

http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/TIMER-INTERRUTOR-PROGRAMABLE-Horario-Automatico

Saludos !


----------



## idem258 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hola muchachos, aqui molestando por una cuestion, les explico... a mi me pasa el internet desde el vecino (jaja) y no quiere que el modem de quede prendido toda la noche, por que dice que le consume mucha energia y toda esa nota ok, ahora, lo que quiero hacer es un temporizador para que se desconecte la energia del modem, y estaba pensando, tal vez que por ejemplo:

El vecino se va adormir a las 9, activa el temporizador y a las 3 o 4 de la madrugada se desconecta el modem... 

ustedes me entienden, tengo algunas ideas, pero necesito que me ayuden... creeen que se pueda hacer un temporizador asi con un 555?


----------



## fernandob (Sep 18, 2011)

hace asi (de verdad) :

desconectale a tu vecino TODO en la casa, heladera, tv, reloj , apaga todas las luces.

calenta agua hirviendo y prepara el termo .
avisale antes a la encargada del edificio.
que queres bajar al sotano .
hace esto temprano.

con todo apagado menos el modem el cual estara prendido (modem prendido pero PC NO ) vas con tu vecino, termo , azucar y mate al sotano .
anotas el medidor en que munero esta y te quedas charlando con el , mostrandole la factura y explicandole lo que sale un KW/h de energia, y que es muy bueno consumir un poco de electricidad por la noche por que sino los cables se oxidan y no se que .
y de vez en cuando miran el medidor el cual seguro NO SE MUEVE EN LO MAS MINIMO .
y luego de media hora le mostras que el medidor ese esta mas muerto que el pito de moises .

y le haces la cuenta que estuvo media hora quieto o se movio un poquito de lastima, y que ese poquito de lastima por 16 (8 medias horas) y eso por 30 sigue siendo lastima .
y que gastaste mas en el mate y 2 facturas que lo que se gasta en 6 meses de luz por el modem.


o sino .medis con el tester.


----------



## idem258 (Sep 19, 2011)

jajajajaj... lo se, se que no gasta nada de energia... soy electricista.. y se lo he explicado un weo de veces al vecino... pero ese tio no entiende razones.. me dice... pero por seguridad... jajajaj, ahora le voy ha hacer una nueva instalacion electrica y le he dicho que le voy a poner un alambre mas grueso a las tomas del dormitorio donde esta el modem para que no se recaliente y  todo ese floro...tu me entiendes.. ! y quedara convencido ohohho!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2011)

idem258 dijo:


> Hola muchachos, aqui molestando por una cuestion, les explico... a mi me pasa el internet desde el vecino (jaja) y no quiere que el modem de quede prendido toda la noche, por que dice que le consume mucha energia y toda esa nota ok, ahora, lo que quiero hacer es un temporizador para que se desconecte la energia del modem, y estaba pensando, tal vez que por ejemplo:
> 
> El vecino se va adormir a las 9, activa el temporizador y a las 3 o 4 de la madrugada se desconecta el modem...
> 
> ustedes me entienden, tengo algunas ideas, pero necesito que me ayuden... creeen que se pueda hacer un temporizador asi con un 555?


 
Hay que leer todo el mensaje che !



DOSMETROS dijo:


> No me puse a mirar el circuito , pero para lo que vos necesitás tenés los timers de vidriera que cuestan desde 7 U$S los mecánicos y desde 24 U$S los electrónicos y hacen exactamente eso , encienden a una hora y apagan a la otra programada todo dentro de las 24 horas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hay unos modelos que son de programación semanal , o sea que admiten que cada dia pueda ser distinto , los Viernes y Sábados por ejemplo podría apagarse una horita mas tarde


----------

